# 8th Annual “Collector Car Appreciation Day” to be Celebrated on July 14, 2017



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The Specialty Equipment Market Association (SEMA) and its Automotive Restoration Market Organization (ARMO) and Hot Rod Industry Alliance (HRIA) Councils announced that the next "Collector Car Appreciation Day" will be celebrated on July 14, 2017. The date marks the eighth consecutive commemoration in what has become an annual event to raise awareness of the vital role automotive restoration and collection plays in American society.

SEMA and its councils will once again seek a Congressional resolution to recognize the day's significance. The industry endeavors to preserve our nation's automotive heritage while providing well-paying, high-skilled jobs nationwide. Intended to celebrate the classics of the past and the future, Collector Car Appreciation Day (CCAD) is a singular tribute to the collector car industry and the millions of hobbyists it supports.

"The U.S. Senate first recognized Collector Car Appreciation Day in 2010 at our request and helped launch this annual event," said SEMA Vice President of Government Affairs Steve McDonald. "As we prepare for the eighth celebration of our nation's automotive heritage, enthusiasts and related businesses are already planning open houses, car cruises, club gatherings and educational events to commemorate the day."

The previous resolutions were sponsored by Congressional Automotive Performance and Motorsports Caucus Co-Chairs Senator Richard Burr (R-NC) and Senator Jon Tester (D-MT). The senators are strong advocates for the automotive hobby in Washington and recognize the integral role collector cars have played in fostering our nation's appreciation for the automobile's unique historical place in our history. The Caucus is an informal, non-partisan group that pays tribute to America's ever growing love affair with the car and motorsports.

SEMA will maintain and publicize a list of scheduled events to commemorate America's time-tested love affair with the automobile. Individuals, car clubs and business owners interested in publicizing events should contact Colby Martin, Director of the SEMA Action Network (SAN), at 909/978-6721 or [email protected].

If you are unable to celebrate on July 14, SEMA encourages events to be scheduled throughout the month of July.


----------

